# Hertz Mille mids



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Hertz mille Mids

Hertz Audison Mille Mid Bass Speakers | eBay


----------



## blueline004 (May 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## xrdcarbon (Jul 27, 2015)

that's cool


----------

